# List weapons "second hand" VietNam should buy from another countries



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

VietNam is "Second World". Defense industry and economic development very slowly. So, VietNam need new strategies, help development defense industry.

Solutions suggest: Buy all quantity weapon old gen from Russia, India, Ukraine. Help decrease cost maintenance and Liquidation old weapon for them. This countries has money development and buy new weapons gen. But, they must transfer all technology manufacturing weapons (100%) from a to z and technology upgrade weapons for VietNam (win-win situation).

Result, VietNam can increase quantity weapons with cheap cost (BM-21, Taraltul class, BMP-2...), but VietNam has technology manufacturing and upgrade weapons.

In the future, VietNam can manufacturing battleship, howitzer, helicopter, aircraft, vehicle combat (IFV, APC, tank...)...

Mil Mi-24

Russia: 134
India: 19
Ukraine: 35


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

BM-21

Russia: 3552
India: 150
Ukraine: 185


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

BTR-60

Russia: 5000
India: 973
Ukraine: 1000


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

T-62

Russia: unkonw
Ukraine: 385


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

PT-76

Russia: 380
Ukraine: 55
India: 178


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

2S3 Akatsiya

Russia: 1600
Ukraine: 501


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

BMP-2

Russia: tens of thousands
India: thousands
Ukraine: thousands


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

4K44 Redut


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

4K51 Rubezh

Russia: 2245


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

Kamov Ka-27


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

VietNam should buy all Taraltul, Gepard, Osa, Petya, Polnocny "second hand" from India and Russia.


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

M41 tank

Taiwan: 675
Japan:  70
South Korea: unknow
America: ten of thousand


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

M48 tank

America: ten of thousand
South Korea: 850
Japan: unknow
Taiwan: 550
Israel: 561


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

M107 self-propelled gun

America: ten of thousand
South Korea:  24
Taiwan: unkown
Japan: unknow


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

M-113 APC

America: 6000
Taiwan: 675
South Korea: 400
Israel 6131


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 8, 2019)

V-100 commando

Israel: 
America:
South Korea:
Taiwan:


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 9, 2019)

LST-542


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 9, 2019)

Scud


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 9, 2019)

PCF


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 9, 2019)

LCM-8


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 9, 2019)

LCM-6


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 9, 2019)

LSM-1


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 9, 2019)

M548


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 9, 2019)

M42 duster


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 9, 2019)

ZSU-57-2


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 9, 2019)

ZSU-23-4


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 9, 2019)

asu-85


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 11, 2019)

M132a1 zippo, m577, m125, m106, m113 c&r


----------



## bdpopeye (Sep 11, 2019)

Intresting list. The cost could really add up if too many purchases are made.



soldier_peace said:


> LST-542
> 
> View attachment 189300



Vietnam could not get any LSTs from the USN. There aren't any left.


----------



## Deleted member 9763 (Sep 13, 2019)

bdpopeye said:


> Intresting list. The cost could really add up if too many purchases are made.
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam could not get any LSTs from the USN. There aren't any left.


You wrong. You not understand.


----------



## tomthounaojam (Sep 13, 2019)

I don't think Indian will sell those weapons at one go, maybe next by step. Vietnam as of now is getting more training than military hardware. I thought the Vietnamese will buy the Bhramos missiles from us, but so far not happened.


----------



## nobitadaidamvn (Sep 13, 2019)

stop posting nonsenses , ngung dang bai nham nhi di bac , thich gi ve ttvnol ay ko qua ben facebook comcom ma chem


----------



## BravoZulu (Sep 14, 2019)

nobitadaidamvn said:


> stop posting nonsenses , ngung dang bai nham nhi di bac , thich gi ve ttvnol ay ko qua ben facebook comcom ma chem


Who is this in reply to please @nobitadaidamvn ?


----------



## Junglejim (Sep 14, 2019)

that would be to soldier of peace, the guy is basically saying this isnt facebook...


----------

